# Bonjour or Bonsoir?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just wondering as you do,

At what time in the pm does your greeting change from 'Bonjouur' to 'Bonsoir' and why don't they have a 'Bon Morning' for the am?



Pete


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I use Bonsoir after dinner and bon matin for good morning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ask a local and I bet that answer will vary.

Ray.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I did ask once and the answer was at around 6pm.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks,

Must admit, never heard Bon Matin said before but i'll give it a try next time i'm up that early.

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

bon matin...have a nice morning -but rare to hear it..bon apres midi or bon soiree mote common as in have nice afternoon or evening. on average 6pm about right for good evening.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

I tried bon apres midi once and they all laughed.
jim


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Dredging my rusty 48-year old A-level French proved no use with this one, but my son's hefty 'Collins Robert French Dictionary' seems to indicate that _Bonjour_ will serve for _Good Afternoon _whilst _Bon Apres-Midi _equates more to _Have a nice afternoon_.

Also best to stick with peejay's _Bonsoir_ for _Good evening_ rather than Telbell's _Bon soiree_ (_Good evening party_)

Off to France soon, and so I'll maybe try a few out again...

Pard


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This can be just as confusing as a 'Bise'.
You never quite know weather it's two, three or four.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You just cant beat "Ayup old luv."

Dave p


----------



## 2years2go (Mar 20, 2011)

bonjour all day until about 6pm when it becomes bonsoir.
bonne soirée -have a good evening
bonne nuit -only for saying goodnight when off to bed

At least according to my native french teacher


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hello*

From my experience, I don't think it matters too much in France, yet the Italians do seem "strict" on the timing of buongiorno and buonasera etc etc

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If in doubt in France there's always another way round the problem.

In this case give a nod (or nods) and just mumble "_Monsieur - 'dame_", and no-one will bat an eyelid, specially if you rattle it off as quickly as they do! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

In this part of France you could arrive at the super market check-out at 4 pm one day and the cashier will greet you with, Bonsoir, go to the same check-out another day at maybe 5 pm or so and the same cashire will greet you with Bonjour.

Just accept that the rule is that sometimes there are no rules. :roll:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Both English and French are questionable. At what time would we say "good evening"?? Guess its the same time as bonsoir.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Scattycat said:


> Just accept that the rule is that sometimes there are no rules. :roll:


Exactement - ( :?: comme ci comme ça :!: )

Bonne journée

Paul


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Look blank and say "No parlivoo Fronsay" in a Yorkshire accent..

Works for me.. Bloody foreigners :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Look blank and say "No parlivoo Fronsay" in a Yorkshire accent..
> 
> ...


Yeah but face it Ray being from Yorkshire nobody understands you here let alone in France! 

At least the French make an effort to greet us, nobody here does.

Next time try this one. Its a really nice greeting anytime.

Votre mère était un hamster et votre père sentait des baies de sureau


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

When I walk the dogs early evening you can guarantee that if I say bonsoir, the reply will be bonjour, if I say bonjour the reply is bonsoir. 
I am not sure if the yorkshire accent helps or hinders.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Snigger! we all know they do.. I picka my nose at you..
ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > rayrecrok said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I knew you would get it!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > rayrecrok said:
> ...


"Go away or I shall taunt you a second time"

I need to try that one :lol: :lol:

Don't forget you mustn't say bonjour to the same person for a second time that day, very rude since it suggests you've forgotton them from the first time 8O

Jason


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> snip....
> Don't forget you mustn't say bonjour to the same person for a second time that day, very rude since it suggests you've forgotton them from the first time 8O
> 
> Jason


You could say *rebonjour* the next time you see someone on the same day - pronounced 'ruh-bonjour'

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

peejay said:


> Just wondering as you do,
> 
> At what time in the pm does your greeting change from 'Bonjouur' to 'Bonsoir' and why don't they have a 'Bon Morning' for the am?
> 
> Pete


What about "bon soiree"


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most French people greet me with hallo


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

teemyob said:


> What about "bon soiree"


You could say "bon soiree" when you are finishing talking to someone in the evening. Basically means "Enjoy the rest of your evening" Shop people often say this when you are leaving.

Paul


----------

